# Hilfe bei meinen 2 LG Monitoren!



## Patrick Star (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Forummitglieder,

ich konnte neulich 2 LG FLATRON M2362D günstig erwerben. Gestern bekam ich den 2ten. Der wurde natürlich sofort angeschlossen.

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem:

Der erste Monitor lässt sich mit Full HD Auflösung betreiben. Der 2te lässt jedoch nicht diese Einstellung zu. 

Jetzt weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht warum. Graka ist steht unten in der Sig.

Danke für eure Hilfe!!

mfg


----------



## Nik1991 (6. Januar 2012)

*Zweit-Monitor erkennen *
*- *Mit  "Detect Displays"   erkennt ATI Catalyst angeschlossene Bildschirme und  reiht sie   standardmäßig an den rechten Bildschirmrand, nachdem Sie diese  per   Rechtsklick auf "Enable" gestellt haben. Wer will, weist ATI  Catalyst   an, neu angeschlossene Displays bei Programmstart automatisch  zu   erkennen, indem er unter "Display Options" die obere Funktion    aktiviert. Wenn Sie die Maus jetzt über den rechten Monitorrand bewegen,    wandert sie auf den zweiten Bildschirm - inklusive eventuell    mitgeführter Programmfenster.
*Zweit-Monitor konfigurieren *
*- *Mit    "Primary" legen Sie den Haupt-Monitor fest, "Clone Desktop 1 with    monitor" klont den Inhalt des Hauptmonitors auf den zweiten Bildschirm.    Per "Swap displays" tauschen Sie die Display-Reihenfolge. Wichtig für    unterschiedlich große Bildschirme, etwa wenn Sie Ihren HD-Fernseher    anschließen: Per Drop-Down-Menü oben oder nach dem Klick auf die Felder    "Desktop 1" und "Desktop 2" regeln Sie die Auflösung individuell.

mfg Nik


----------



## Patrick Star (6. Januar 2012)

Erst einmal danke für die Antwort.

Das mit ATI Catalyst kenne ich, doch da haben wir gleich das nächste Problem. ATI Catalyst funktioniert aus irgendeinem Grund nicht. Programm wird nicht gestartet. Komplette Deinstallation und Neuinstallation brachten auch keine Erfolge. 

mfg


----------



## Nik1991 (6. Januar 2012)

probirmal mit einem und anderem läuft catalyst? 

danach schliss geräte zusammen

Mfg Nik


----------



## Patrick Star (6. Januar 2012)

Catalyst lässt sich generell nicht starten. Auch mit einem Bildschirm nicht.

mfg


----------



## Ryle (6. Januar 2012)

An welchen Anschlüssen hängen die Monitore ? Mal versucht die Monitore zu tauschen um auszuschließen, dass einer der Monitore nen defekt hat ? 

Ansonsten:
Driver Cleaner installieren.
Neusten AMD Treiber für deine Grafikkarte und dein OS downloaden.
Falls du AMD Grafikkartentreiber noch drauf hast zuerst über die Systemsteuerung deinstallieren. 
Dann im abgesicherten Modus neu starten und mit Driver Cleaner alle AMD Grafikkarten Einträge löschen.
Neustart, neuen Treiber drauf, wieder Neustart. 

Wieder hier melden


----------



## Patrick Star (6. Januar 2012)

sind beide derzeit NOCH via VGA angeschlossen. Könnte evtl. auch daran liegen? Defekt ist eigentlich so gut wie ausgeschlossen da sie vor dem Kauf ausprobiert worden sind. Ebenfalls auf Full HD Auflösung. 

Neuster Grafikkartentreiber ist bereits drauf. 

mfg


----------



## Nik1991 (6. Januar 2012)

war füher das selbe problem ?

installiere erstmal mitgelieferte driver oder wiedeherstellung system zum zeit wo war bei dir alles in ordnung


mfg Nik

ich schlisse mein pc mit bildschirm mit DV-d 

mfg Nik


----------



## mrwuff (6. Januar 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:


> Ansonsten:
> Driver Cleaner installieren.
> Neusten AMD Treiber für deine Grafikkarte und dein OS downloaden.
> Falls du AMD Grafikkartentreiber noch drauf hast zuerst über die Systemsteuerung deinstallieren.
> ...


 

So muss es funktionieren 

Achtung!!!
Schaue genau was du runterladest, es gibt auch ATI Treiber wo der CCC nicht mit drinne ist. Nach der Installation kannst du dir auch ein Installationsprotokoll ansehen. In welchem man sehen kann wo es hapert.


----------



## Patrick Star (6. Januar 2012)

> war füher das selbe problem ?



Ist das erste mal das ich 2 Monitore betreibe.

mfg


----------



## Forfex (6. Januar 2012)

Hört sich nach diesen bekannten CCC Bug an. Da hilft weder De/Neuinstallation,noch Programme wie Sweeper, noch Systemwiederherstellung. Allein mit einer Win Neuinstallation bekommste das in den Griff. War bei mir auch so.


----------



## Nik1991 (6. Januar 2012)

erstmal schliss einen moni VGA und DV-D  dann gehen wir weiter

mfg Nik  ich guckemal welche anschlüsse hat Moni

okey kamm erfahrene Sie helfen dir besser


----------



## Patrick Star (6. Januar 2012)

Von diesem Bug hatte ich auch schon mal von einem Bekannten gehört. Jedoch habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich lust mein System neu aufzuspielen. Ist das wirklich die einzige Möglichkeit?

Der Monitor unterstützt VGA u. DVI. Die Graka besitzt 2 DVI Anschlüsse. Betreibe die Bildschirme aber im Moment noch mit VGA.

mfg


----------



## Nik1991 (6. Januar 2012)

genau zwei DVI auf einen adapter DVI->VGA auf andere DVI -DVI   hat dein Moni DVI? 


mfg Nik


----------



## Patrick Star (6. Januar 2012)

Es sind jeweils ein Adapter von DVI auf VGA. Die Monitore haben DVI

mfg


----------



## mrwuff (6. Januar 2012)

Driver Cleaner denn schon versucht? WICHTIG: Im abgesicherten Modus durchführen.


----------



## Nik1991 (6. Januar 2012)

mit welchem driver catalyst richtig starten kann bestimmt mitgeliferte installiere ihn


mfg Nik


genau deinstallieren sollste du am bessten im abgesicherte moduss weisste wie das fuktioniert?


----------



## Patrick Star (6. Januar 2012)

Treiber CD´s waren leider nicht dabei. 

Was ist mit dem von Forfex genannten Bug Problem?

mfg


----------



## Patrick Star (8. Januar 2012)

Ich brauch eure Hilfe!


----------



## Nik1991 (8. Januar 2012)

Hi,

sagmal zeigen deine moni bild? kannste surfen und spielen?

mfg Nik


----------



## Patrick Star (8. Januar 2012)

Hey Nik,

wie schon geschrieben, die Monitore funktionieren. Jedoch läuft nur einer mit Full HD Auflösung. Und ich will, dass beide Monis auf Full HD laufen. Sieht sonst blöd aus.

mfg


----------



## Nik1991 (8. Januar 2012)

haste mit catalys problem gelösst?


----------



## Patrick Star (8. Januar 2012)

Catalyst lies sich ja nicht starten. Auch nach Neuinstallation nicht.

mfg


----------



## Nik1991 (8. Januar 2012)

haste alles in abgesicherten modus geputzt?

kannste jetz gucken richtig durch system steuerung welche treiber stehen bei dir zuverfügung?


weisste wie das geht oder machen zusammen?

mfg Nik


----------



## Patrick Star (8. Januar 2012)

Funktioniert auch im abgesicherten Modus nicht.

Das Problem ist, das man den 2ten Monitor nicht auf Full HD einstellen kann. Windows lässt die Einstellung es bei dem 2ten Monitor nicht zu. 

Der Treiber von der Graka ist schon der aktuellste

mfg


----------



## Nik1991 (8. Januar 2012)

probirmal so Systemsteuerung->Darstellung und Anpassung->Bildschirmauflösung


sag dann bescheid welche auflösung steht welche ausrichtung und unten welche anzeige

mfg Nik


----------



## Nik1991 (8. Januar 2012)

oder so Start -> Einstellungen ->Systemsteuerung -> Anzeige -> Einstellungen 
steht erste moni nimm dort dein auflösung 
dann klik auf zweiter dort stell genau solche auflösung  dann ein hacken windous destop auf diesen monitor erweiten und übernehmen

soll klappen  

mfg Nik


----------



## Patrick Star (8. Januar 2012)

So ist es doch. Und beim 2ten Monitor lässt sich nicht die Full HD Auflösung einstellen wie beim ersten

mfg


----------



## Nik1991 (8. Januar 2012)

haste so gemacht probirmal so Systemsteuerung->Darstellung und Anpassung->Bildschirmauflösung


sag dann bescheid welche auflösung steht welche ausrichtung und unten welche anzeige

was steht bei dir


----------



## Patrick Star (8. Januar 2012)

Auflösung bei Bildschirm 1: 1920 x 1080
Auflösung bei Bildschirm 2: 1280 x 1024

Ausrichtung sind beide Querformat

mfg


----------



## Nik1991 (8. Januar 2012)

gut was steht unten Querformat  in kastchen?


----------



## Patrick Star (8. Januar 2012)

Meinst du Mehrere Anzeigen? Da steht Diese Anzeige erweitern.


----------



## Nik1991 (8. Januar 2012)

ja genau gibtes duplizirt, erweitern  du brauchste erweitern      kannste hier auflösung zweiter bildschirm umstellen auf 1920*1080 dann nimmanzeige erweitern und übernehmen oder ok


----------



## Patrick Star (9. Januar 2012)

Eben duplizieren will ich ja nicht. Dann wird ja auf dem 2ten Monitor dasselbe wie auf dem 1ten angezeigt. Erweitern ist schon ok.


----------



## Ryle (9. Januar 2012)

Du hattest nun auch definitiv den AMD Treiber deinstalliert und im abgesicherten Modus mit Driver Cleaner alle AMD Einträge gelöscht gehabt ? Wenn du nicht in CCC kommst hast du doch da schon ein Problem...

Ansonsten hilft vielleicht folgendes:

Den Treiber hier downloaden >Klick< und irgendwo entpacken wo du ihn findest.

Im Gerätemanager unter Monitor bei beiden nacheinander:
Rechtsklick>Treiber aktualisieren>auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen>Aus einer Liste.....>auf Datenträger klicken>die vorher entpackte Treiber .inf anklicken

Wenn du das bei beiden gemacht hast, neu starten und schauen ob es dann geht.


----------



## Patrick Star (9. Januar 2012)

> Im Gerätemanager unter Monitor bei beiden nacheinander:
> Rechtsklick>Treiber aktualisieren>auf dem Computer nach  Treibersoftware suchen>Aus einer Liste.....>auf Datenträger  klicken>die vorher entpackte Treiber .inf anklicken
> 
> Wenn du das bei beiden gemacht hast, neu starten und schauen ob es dann geht.



Das werde ich mal ausprobieren, sobald ich von der Arbeit komme. Werde euch dann Rückmeldung geben ob es geklappt hat

mfg


----------



## Nik1991 (9. Januar 2012)

Hi,

wir haben unsere BenQ geholt alles läuft mit zwei bildschirm

machen wir 1std pause ungefähr dann zeigen wir dir wie wir das gemacht 
keine sorge

mfg Nik


----------



## Patrick Star (9. Januar 2012)

Ok. Da bin ich mal gespannt

mfg


----------



## Nik1991 (9. Januar 2012)

also -> start -> systemsteuerung -> Darstelung und Anpassung -> kommste in menü Anzeige aber klick auf einen externen Bildschirm anschlissen ->

mach das kann auch schneller in tastatür Windows taste und P drücken  aber mach wie ich gesagt erstmal


----------



## Patrick Star (9. Januar 2012)

also die Menüführung externen Bildschirm anschließen gibts bei mir nicht


----------



## Nik1991 (10. Januar 2012)

gucken wir wieviel treiber bei dir installiert
Geräte Manager-> Grafikkarte rechts klick ->eigenschaften-> Treiber-> Treiber aktualisieren->Auf den Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen-> Aus eine Liste von Gerätetreibern auf dem Computer auswählen klicken und gucken wieviel und welche treiber drin steht wenn mehr als (1.Nvidia Geforce GTX ...  2.Standart -VGA-Grafikkarte unsere einstellungen wir benutzen Z board  von Asrock)

also wenn mehr als die zwei dann andere sollste in abgesicherten modus löschen

mfg Nik


----------



## Patrick Star (10. Januar 2012)

Es ist nur ein Grafiktreiber installiert. Ist das denn überhaupt möglich mehrere Grafiktreiber zu installieren? 

mfg


----------



## Nik1991 (10. Januar 2012)

wir haben weg gezeigt du soll uns sagen was sihste in diese liste?

das gut möglich wenn nicht richtig deinstalliren alte treiber bleibt ab und zu rest dann kommen störungen  


mfg Nik      dann sag was steht bei dir    und wir haben w7


----------



## Patrick Star (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo Nik, Sorry das ich erst so spät antworte, aber hatte in der letzten Zeit wenig Zeit.

Bei mir ist nur ein Treiber installiert. Ist auch der momentan aktuellste Treiber.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick Star (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab jetzt eine neue Grafikkarte. Hab es natürlich wieder probiert mit den beiden Bildschirmen. Die Auflösung ist in Windows bei beiden gleich eingestellt.
Doch der 2te, der linke, läuft auf einer ganz anderen und lässt sich auch nicht auf die vom ersten, rechten, umstellen. 
Dann ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass der linke eine andere Softwareversion installiert hat. V3.13.0 ist es bei dem linken und V3.10.0 bei dem rechten. Wie kann ich diese denn aktuallisieren? Denn das wäre jetzt noch meine einzige Idee das es daran liegen könnte

mfg


----------



## Patrick Star (6. November 2012)

Woran könnte das liegen? Weiß denn keiner einen Rat?


----------



## Kusanar (8. November 2012)

Huhu! Mit Softwareversion meinst du die Firmware des Monitors? Welche GraKa ist denn aktuell jetzt drin?


----------



## Patrick Star (8. November 2012)

Genau das mein ich. Jetzt ist eine EVGA GTX 560 TI OC Watercooled drin.

mfg


----------



## Kusanar (8. November 2012)

Ok, soweit so gut. Ich nehme mal an du hast die Monitore nach wie vor per VGA angeschlossen? Ich vermute dass hier das Problem liegt. Du hast ja erwähnt dass beide Bildschirme auch einen DVI-Anschluss besitzen. Schließ doch mal den, der jetzt auf der falschen Auflösung festhängt, mal mit einem DVI-Kabel an die Grafikkarte. Kostet dich original 4 Euro bei Amazon


----------



## Patrick Star (8. November 2012)

Sie waren beide anfangs per VGA angeschlossen. Wo ich es jetzt nochmal probiert habe liefen beide über DVI.
Also daran kann es nicht liegen. 
Auch der Grafiktreiber ist der aktuellste.
Mit der Nvidia Displayeinstellung kann ich zwar Änderungen vornehmen, sodass beide theoretisch auf derselben Auflösung laufen, aber praktisch sieht es dann wieder anders aus.


----------



## Kusanar (8. November 2012)

Puh... dann wirds jetzt schön langsam dünn mit Vorschlägen 

D.h. in den nVidia einstellunge sieht es so aus also ob bei die gleiche Auflösung hätten, aber praktisch sieht es so aus als ob einer mit einer niedrigeren Auflösung befeuert wird? Ist es immer der gleiche Monitor, egal an welchem Anschluss er hängt? Oder ist es definitiv nur einer der Anschlüsse der das Problem hat?


----------



## Patrick Star (8. November 2012)

zumindest kann ich in der NVidia-Einstellung die Auflösung bei beiden Monitoren gleich einstellen.



> D.h. in den nVidia einstellunge sieht es so aus also ob bei die gleiche  Auflösung hätten, aber praktisch sieht es so aus als ob einer mit einer  niedrigeren Auflösung befeuert wird?


genau!

Es ist immer derselbe Monitor. Im Monitormenü des zweiten kann ich auch nur drei Auflösungen einstellen. Full HD ist nicht angegeben. 
Bei dem ersten mit der anderen Firmware geht das alles.

Also bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, dass es eigentlich nur an der  unterschiedlichen Firmware liegen kann. Nur wie setze ich die zurück?


----------



## Kusanar (8. November 2012)

Also für deine Monitore gibt es beim Hersteller keine andere Firmware zum Runterladen. Wär auch das erste mal dass ich nen Monitor flashen müsste 

Hast du eine Möglichkeit den betreffenden Monitor woanders auszutesten? Ich glaub mal eher weniger dass der Monitor schuld ist, aber so könnten wir mal alle "Unmöglichkeiten" ausräumen


----------



## Patrick Star (9. November 2012)

> Also für deine Monitore gibt es beim Hersteller keine andere Firmware zum Runterladen.


Hab auch schon bei LG geschaut, auch nix gefunden



> Hast du eine Möglichkeit den betreffenden Monitor woanders auszutesten?


Ich hätte am Sonntag die Möglichkeit ihn bei meiner Freundin am Lappi zu testen. Wobei ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass es da plötzlich anders sein sollte. Aber ich werde es natürlich probieren. 



> Ich glaub mal eher weniger dass der Monitor schuld ist


ich bin da auch recht ratlos. Aber an der Grafikkarte wird es ja wohl kaum liegen oder? Eine Einstellungssache dürfte es auch nicht sein. Habe schon alles ausprobiert. Ich bin da mittlerweile absolut ratlos. Bin echt schon am überlegen mir zwei neue Monitore zu kaufen.

mfg


----------



## Kusanar (13. November 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Gibt's schon was neues? Hast du getestet am Wochenende?


----------



## Patrick Star (13. November 2012)

Guten guten,

also auch bei ihrem Lappi werden mir nur die drei Auflösungen (beim zweiten Monitor) im Bildschirmmenü angezeigt. Bei dem anderen Bildschirm werden mir die vier Auflösungen angzeigt. Ist also irgendwie immernoch dasselbe Problem...

Ich bin absolut ratlos...

mfg


----------



## Kusanar (13. November 2012)

Aha. Und keine von den 3 angebotenen Auflösung war die Maximalauflösung, die der Bildschirm schafft? Dann scheint es definitiv am Schirm selbst zu liegen...

Dann hilft wohl nichts ausser sich mal an den Support vom Hersteller zu wenden 
Wüsste nicht was du sonst noch machen könntest um das Problem selbst zu lösen.


----------



## Patrick Star (13. November 2012)

> Und keine von den 3 angebotenen Auflösung war die Maximalauflösung, die  der Bildschirm schafft?


Ne.


> Dann scheint es definitiv am Schirm selbst zu liegen...


Denk ich mittlerweile auch. Aber ist schon irgendwie komisch oder? Weil es definitv beide dieselben sind. .. . 
Bin schon am überlegen die einfach beide wieder zu verkaufen und mir zwei neue zu holen.


----------



## Kusanar (13. November 2012)

Ich würde den Fehler beim Verkauf nicht verschweigen, gibt sonst nur böses Blut wenn dann was nicht klappt 

Versuch  aber vorher trotzdem noch eine Klärung mit dem Herstellersupport,  vielleicht haben die noch eine "kostengünstigere" Lösung


----------



## Patrick Star (13. November 2012)

ich hätte schon einen Käufer, der weiß von dem "Fehler", dem ist der aber egal, weil er die Bildschirme nicht zusammen benutzen will.

Ich werde aber trotzdem dem Support schreiben. Mal gucken was raus kommt...

Ich meld mich dann wieder hier

mfg


----------

